# Weird Craigslist responses?



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 14, 2012)

I've had several ads out for various things on Craigslist, and about every other one, I'll get a response which is basically the first sentence of my listing, with a question mark at the end.

I know they're spam, but they still pique me curiosity: Why?

Anyone else getting these weird spams?


----------



## skeels (Jul 14, 2012)

Fishing for your email ...


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jul 14, 2012)

Bring on the endless Viagra spam emails and sign up for this and that adult site; all that's needed is your credit card number. Oh, it's safe by the way... so no need to worry about them actually using your info. 

There's more spam on CL than ever. It's a pain in the ass to sell/buy on there anymore.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2012)

I get those all the time with my ads. They are just hoping your sentence works in question format and tricks you. They do a bunch at once (so a couple probably work here and there) I'm sure and if you respond then they have your email now. Interestingly enough though there were a couple that I had responded too mainly because I really needed to sell and they didn't look completely suspicious and I haven't received more spam or anything like that because of it.


----------



## sahaal (Jul 14, 2012)

I get lots of weird responses for this ad 1995 Chevrolet Cavalier Sedan - Regina Area Cars For Sale - Kijiji Regina Area Canada. nothing like you've said though


----------



## flint757 (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^What did you do to that thing.


----------



## L1ght (Jul 14, 2012)

"I am currently out of town right now on business, but I'll have my assistant send you a money order with the full amount, and I'll even throw in $30 to to make sure the item is mine and for you to take it off craigslist. The only thing I need from you is your name, address, email and phone number and once I send the money order, I will have my courier service come pick up the item."

Whenever I sell big money items, I get messages like these maybe 2 or 3 times before I actually am able to sell the item. I couple times I got really pissed off and I just sent back this message: "HEY BUDDY, I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE, FUCK YOU."

I've never gotten a response to that.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 14, 2012)

flint757 said:


> ^^^What did you do to that thing.



Drinking and driving don't work well together.  (I keed, I keed.  )


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jul 14, 2012)

L1ght said:


> "I am currently out of town right now on business, but I'll have my assistant send you a money order with the full amount, and I'll even throw in $30 to to make sure the item is mine and for you to take it off craigslist. The only thing I need from you is your name, address, email and phone number and once I send the money order, I will have my courier service come pick up the item."


I always get these or the related "I'll send you the amount plus $500, and you send the extra money to so-and-so."

I'm not even sure how that scam works. What I do enjoy is how exaggeratedly verbose these emails usually are. I just know they're from Nigeria or something when they address me as sir and the email starts and ends with something like "good day and god bless."


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 14, 2012)

Hence why I never post CL ads. As for responding to CL ads, I can sometimes tell if it's a real person, especially if it's not typed like a normal CL ad, like the foul mouthed guy in San Fransisco: "Looking for a badass roommate?"


----------



## myampslouder (Jul 14, 2012)

Here lately whenever I post a craigslist ad I end up getting lots of porn spam. It's kinda funny and annoying at the same time. like as much as I'd love to meet "Horny single college whores in my area" I'd still rather get legit offers and make some money on what ever crap I'm selling.


----------



## Watty (Jul 15, 2012)

I hadn't ever gotten that...and then about 4 hours after reading this post, lo and behold:

*first line of posting*.......*question mark*

I was excited I'd gotten a bite until I saw the content...


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 15, 2012)

Relevant?

E-mails from an Asshole


----------



## L1ght (Jul 15, 2012)

myampslouder said:


> Horny single college whores in my area



Omg i fucking died when i read this


----------



## sahaal (Jul 15, 2012)

flint757 said:


> ^^^What did you do to that thing.



haha very long drawn out story, basically we hit a driveway. Blew both tires, fucked the rims, ripped the tranny out, dented the engine and broke it off the mounts, etc etc. Couldn't get it into the garage and every fluid bled out hahaha


----------



## metallatem (Jul 16, 2012)

There was a local story here recently about a couple selling an armoire for $400, they got one of those spam e-mails from a guy saying he would take it. The guy sent them a check for $1200. They contacted the guy saying he had sent too much $, he came back saying that the extra $800 was for the moving company to ship the armoire to him. He asked the couple to deposit the check and wire the $800 to the "moving company", so they did. Of course, the check was no good, but the $800 had already been wired to an untraceable account and was gone. Some people have no clue.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah i get those lame spam attempts. The shitty part is, i always want to respond with something to really piss 'em off, but not worth the risk of them targeting me. bastards


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 16, 2012)

Scammers.

I did a post a few years ago (really down on my financial woes) was working at a porn shop and listed a lot of DVDs for sale (company demos they sent us) I got 2 replies.

"hey, are you looking for some adult fun? saw your videos for sale, was wondering if you would like some company" a guy sent that.

and the other

"I'll take them, meet me at the wal-mart parking lot, please place them in a brown bag and drop them in the back of my truck, money is going to be right next to it"

Oh Craigslist.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 16, 2012)

^. LOL


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 16, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Scammers.
> 
> I did a post a few years ago (really down on my financial woes) was working at a porn shop and listed a lot of DVDs for sale (company demos they sent us) I got 2 replies.
> 
> ...




I'd have asked the first guy for a pic. If he looked good, I might have gone for it...


----------



## L1ght (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah, well sorry we aren't all as glorious as you ghost. Not everyone fucks on the first date. If you could even consider watching porn together with a complete stranger, a date lol.

<3


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been offered sex online, it makes me uncomfortable.

I'm a good boy.


----------



## MFB (Jul 17, 2012)

Someone sent me an email about my Parker, and it was just like this: "THIS STILL AVAILABLE"

No greeting, all capitals, and no punctuation. I thought at first it was just someone who was overly anxious and trying to get his foot in the door for it so I chalked it up and replied, "Yes, the guitar is still available." 

Sure enough his answer back was "Hi, I'm glad it's still available. I'm going on vacation but I'll instruct my " to which I immediately knew what was up and just laughed at my computer before deleting his response


----------



## fassaction (Jul 17, 2012)

I never have any luck selling things on craigslist...the dead giveaway is the broken english and then suddenly the reply in my gmail thread starts coming from another email address??? (how do they do that by the way??)

As a rule of thumb, I generally play stupid and waste their time for a couple of days until they give up. Its quite satisfying.

Now when it comes to free shit on craigslist, it is absolutely amazing some of the shit I have given away. A ripped up couch, a broken fooseball table, old football cleats, a broken lawn mower.....and my all time favorite "why the fuck would anybody want this" thing: Rocks.

I had a bunch of gravel in this side flower bed from the previous owner. I posted "free rocks" and i had at least 5 people hit me up about it.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd much rather deal with the spammers than the 200+ flakey potential bandmates I've talked to in the last 2 years...


----------



## Guitarmiester (Jul 17, 2012)

When I was selling my Triple Rectifier, I had a guy ask how it sounded with pedals. I asked him what kind of pedals, but he didn't reply and just said he'd take the amp. Couple days later I met up with a hologram from the 80's and he said, _"this looks awesome and will sound so good with my Metal Zone!" _After some questioning, he was serious about running a metal zone in front of the Recto and only wanted the amp for the name/image. 

I'd rather have some weirdo email me in broken English for sex than to waste such a beast of an amp.


----------

